# Diving guestion



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok guys here is the guestion. How old is to old the learn to dive? My son does a lot so could learn a lot from him. I will be 62 in Nov.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think age is the question but more how is your state of health. DIving can be a very strenuous activity.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree that diving can become very physical. At 62 that should not be a problem if you don't have any serious health issues like heart problems. Ask your M.D. He/she will have to give you a physical to pass a dive course anyway.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

No health issues that I know of. This is just another chapter in old mans life. My only consern would be jaws. I have done a lot of things and just want more. It is funny that I spent 26 months in Iraq and never thought about being killed ,but worry about a shark. I don't plan on doing anything major just shallow dives.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

DMC, you got me by 6 years but I did over 120 spearfishing dives last summer and probly up to 60 already this summer. If it's what you want to do, go ahead and get certified!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wide_open (May 24, 2010)

It doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about, but here's what to expect when you are going through the process. Here's a link to the medical questionnaire that PADI uses, which is probably similar to other agencies:

http://www.padi.com/english/common/courses/forms/pdf/10063-ver2-0.pdf

Wouldn't hurt to ask the doc if he/she has any special considerations, but like the others have said, doesn't sound like you'll have any problem. Best of luck and happy diving to you and your son.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I got you buy 8 years I'm 69 been diving since I was 10. If no health problems go for it. If you ask a Doctor that doesn't understand Diving he will most likely tell you to find another sport so be careful who you ask. Good luck.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all replys. I plan on working in pool the learn the gear to see what it is like then go from there. I will need to have mask made if I get serious because I wear glasses and near sighted


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

You can always dive nitrox on air tables to be extra safe.


----------

